# Leuchtender Text in Paint.net



## StrongSoul (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte den Buchstaben im folgenden Bild mit einem roten Leuchten umgeben, bin aber irgendwie zu blöde dafür Oo kann mir wer erklären wie ich sowas machen kann?


----------



## Kenner3000 (12. Juli 2007)

Hi,

Erstelle 2 Ebnen, die eine rot und die ander mit dem Text. Dann machst du
den "Leuchten..." Effekt in der Ebene mit dem Text. Nun fügst du beide ebenen
zusammen und machst das rot so weg, das das rot nur um den noch Text da ist.
das geht am besten mit dem Zauberstab.

Ich hoffe das hilft!

k3


----------



## StrongSoul (12. Juli 2007)

ja, das sieht doch schon mal recht gut aus 

Vielen Dank!


----------

